# Stove Spring Handles



## mineitnow (Nov 6, 2011)

I was wondering if any of you guys have a good source for the springs that go on the end of the stove handles?  I've done a lot of searching on the web, and can only find very expensive ones!  I've found a reasonable source, but they have a $40 minimum order, because they actually manufacture the springs.  At this point, I'm about ready to just order $40 worth of springs, and pay the $8 shipping, with the hopes of using the extra springs later.  All the stove shops, etc, that I can find online want anywhere from $8 - $20/ spring, and then ridiculous shipping fees...

If anyone has a good source, please chime in.  I'm looking for 2 of the "light bulb" shaped springs, to fit over 1/2", and one of the type that gets larger in the middle, to slip over 1/2" (kind of like a stovepipe damper handle spring, only a little larger).  The two are for the door handles, and the one is for the damper control.

Thanks everyone...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 6, 2011)

Take a look here. Halfway down the page. Three with shipping would be around $23.

http://www.englanderstoves.com/store/12-FP_Parts.html


----------



## WES999 (Nov 6, 2011)

Try here:
http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/50275/23767/Stove-Spring-Handles/Stove-Spring-Handles.html

Reasonably priced.


----------



## mineitnow (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks WES - already looked at those, as well - but at like $12 shipping for a tiny order, I think I might pass.

I think I may just order the $40 min, from this place (I'll have a few extra springs - if anyone needs any, contact me and maybe we can make a deal)

www.centuryspring.com

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## tfdchief (Nov 7, 2011)

http://www.maconspas.com/catalog/c5_p1.html
http://www.servicesales.com/buck-stove-parts-c-22.html?page=1&sort=2a


----------

